
Brendan Eich Explains the Brave Browser and Basic Attention Tokens - woodandsteel
https://vimeo.com/232905244?from=outro-embed
======
woodandsteel
More on the subject:

[https://www.computerworld.com/article/3218670/web-
browsers/b...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3218670/web-
browsers/brave-browser-bets-on-bats-to-the-web.html)

